# Gartengeräteset 4in1



## Teichmatze (23. Aug. 2010)

Hallo

Ich benötige für unsere Gartenpflege einen neuen Kantentrimmer und eine Heckenschrere am besten so eine mit 2 Meter Stiel.
Jetzt habe ich so einige Gerätesets in ebay gefunden,wo es Heckenschere,Kettensäge FadenKopf und Messerkopf als Trimmer gibt.
Dabei ist immer ein Motor eine Stange und die verschiedenen Werkzeuge.
Hat jemand so ein Set und kann mir was zu der Haltbarkeit sagen?
Ich habe bedenken wegender Stabilität von dem Gestänge.

Die Sets kosten ca 200 Euro,dafür bekomme ich zwar auch die benötigten Geräte einzeln,aber die Kettensäge finde ich auch interessant,wäre sozusagen ein kleiner Bonus.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Christine (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartengeräteset 4in1*

Hi,

wie wäre es mit einem Link?

Mich würde daran stören: Ist das Grundteil im Eimer, sind alle Geräte flöten...

Außerdem würde ich so etwas gerne vorher in die Hand nehmen wollen. Ich habe nämlich im Laufe der Jahre festgestellt, das Geräte mit langen Stielen verdammt unbequem zu handhaben sein können....


----------



## Teichmatze (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartengeräteset 4in1*

Hallo

Link habe ich extra nicht gemacht sondern die Nummer angegeben.
Sonst ist der Link in ca 90 Tagen witzlos.

Ja,lieber wäre mir auch wenn ich das vorher in die Hand nehmen kann.
Hier im Baumarkt kostet sowas ca 390 Euro,das ist von Güde.
Ja,der lange Stiel konte labberig sein.

Mal sehen.

Gruß Matthias


----------



## Christine (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartengeräteset 4in1*

Ah - die Nummer war beim Löschen des Doppelpostings abhanden gekommen:



> Die ebay Nummer:260654240534 mal so zum ansehen.



Hier noch mal ein Shop-Link, falls sich das Ebay-Angebot verflüchtigt.

Mit dem Motorklops hinten dran ist das bestimmt lustig, die Hecke zu schneiden. (Ich kann mich noch gut an das Gewicht unserer Motorsense erinnern - und dann das ganze noch bergauf? Nur für starke Männer!).

Gegenangebot: Bei Lidl diese Woche Heckenschere und Hochentaster


----------



## scholzi (23. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Gartengeräteset 4in1*

Hallo Matthias und Christine.....
@Matthias
Solch Alles in Ein Geräte können zwar alles aber nichts richtig...
Du willst nicht wirklich mit so einem Gerät Hecke schneiden....Die Arme werden dir abfallen und unhandlich sind sie auch....
Dazu kommen Serviceleistungen wie Reparatur oder Ersatzteile(zB Fadenspule)....
Kauf dir lieber getrennte Geräte in vernünftiger Qualität!


----------

